# Corsair H110i GT Corsair Link Prolem



## DoonPedroo (26. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag. Ich hab vor paar Tagen mir ne oben genannte Wasserkühlung gekauft soweit so gut.  Heute wollte ich die probeweise an einem PC anschließen also nur um die Pumpe Lüfter und so zu überprüfen. Alles angeschlossen und sehe da es lebt^^ Nun wollte ich Corsair Link probieren alles installiert und wollte den USB Stecker anschließen. Als ich alles angeschlossen hab sagte Windows "USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt". Jetzt zu der Frage: ist die Pumpe also USB Port kaputt oder mache ich was falsch? PS es ist mein erstes Corsair Link Gerät.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Juli 2016)

Die Software sollte permanent laufen, ebenso wie das Kabel in der Pumpe sein. 
Leuchtet die Pumpe durchgehend oder blinkt sie? Sind die Temperaturen in Ordnung?


----------



## DoonPedroo (26. Juli 2016)

So. Die Pumpe leuchtet durchgehend. Wegen Temps, die Pumpe ist nur an einem Sata Stromanschluss angeschlossen also nicht fest verbaut. Wollte wie gesagt nur testen ob die richtig läuft bevor ich die richtig in einen neuen PC einbaue. Programm läuft permanent  nur halt wenn ich die Pumpe an einen USB Port anschließe bekomme ich Fehlermeldung "USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt". 
NACHTRAG: hab alles abgeklemmt und wieder neu angeschlossen jetzt wird alles so wie es sein soll angezeigt. So jetzt hab ich aber anderes Problem und zwar die Lüfter sind ein wenig zu dick. Hab zwar BIG Tower "Nanoxia Deep Silence 5", aber die Lüfter passen trotzdem nicht also sind paar mm zu dick. Gibt es da welche die ein wenig dünner, aber nicht schwächer als originale sind? Leise wäre auch von Vorteil. Hab die originalen mit voller Wucht laufen lassen und die sind deutlich hörbar.


----------



## Dagnarus (4. August 2016)

Da würde mir spontan nur der Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex einfallen. Der ist nur 15mm dick und nicht 25mm, wie die anderen. Von der Luftmenge her sollten der ausreichen. Leider ist der statische Druck halt nicht so hoch. Nur 0.9mmH2O. Im Gegensatz z.B. zu nem Noctua NF-P14s. Der hat 1.9mm.


----------

